# Libri



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2013)

Ok, 

sono in ritardo per il lavoro ma pazienza, per una volta.
La mia carriera è già sull'orlo del baratro, non saranno 10 minuti in meno che mi faranno fare l'ultimo passo oltre il bordo 

Sono sempre stata un'avida lettrice. "Ai nostri tempi" forse c'erano meno cose da fare, meno tempo epr giocare con mamma e papà (io non l'ho mai fatto), e cmq ero una bambina piuttosto solitaria. Quindi, libri.

Mi ricordo tutti gli Asterix, poi uno dei libri simbolo della mia infanzia, "Kim".
Uno splendido volume dalla copertina verde della Prenatal, una cosa tipo "Guida alla maternità", che all'età di 10 anni mi ha chiarito le idee su gravidanza, IVG, divorzio, giudice per i minori, malattie veneree etc etc. (fenomenale, preso di nascosto dal ripiano alto del salotto).

In massimissima parte leggo romanzi, con qualche rara escursione verso le memorie o la saggistica.
Viaggiando, e incapace di non leggere -essere senza un libro a disposizione, quello sì mi scatena attacchi di panico- accumulo libri su libri, l'unica spesa che faccio.

A parte il mio sempre favorito Terry Pratchett. Che possono dire finchè vogliono che sia uno scrittore di fantasy umoristici, per me è un filosofo. Terry, che non solo mi ha fatto il grande dono di amare finalmente l'inglese, e capire che lingua meravigliosa è. Ma è capace di portarmi via e farmi sorridere anche nel mezzo della crisi più nera.
Filosofo. I suoi libri sono costellati di orecchie.
Traduco liberamente a memoria.

Un ragazzino si trova davanti a una scelta. Da una parte vorrebbe fuggire, dall'altra vorrebbe andare avanti.

"Certo potrei voltarmi indietro e non sapere mai che cosa sarebbe successo se avessi bussato a quella porta. E crescerò, studierò, troverò un lavoro. Mi sposerò e avrò figli, e nipoti, e poi un giorno starò per morire, e mi resterà sempre il rimpianto di sapere cosa sarebbe successo. E magari, in punto di morte, appare un angelo che mi dice che posso esprimere un desiderio, e io esprimo il desiderio di sapere che cosa sarebbe accaduto se avessi bussato a quella porta. E magari tutto questo è _già_ successo, e l'angelo ha detto che posso avere il mio desiderio, e mi ha riportato proprio a quel momento, e questa è la mia seconda occasione. Bene, allora, non posso certo deludermi così, adesso."

Cmq.
A parte Terry, mi trovo invischiata spesso nella letteratura romantica di genere, tipo Sophie Kinsella.
Odio le storie con protagoniste modaiole, non le capisco e mi irritano.

Però è banalmente confortante leggere queste storie tutte uguali... come mangiare un piatto di pasta al sugo di pomodoro.
La protagonista incasinata, e poi un pò alla volta tutto si mette a posto. Ne ho letto uno proprio stamattina.

Ora, non ho nulla in comune con quelle protagoniste.

Credo.

In effetti un episodio che potrebbe essere stato tranquillamente descritto nel Diario di Bridget Jones è stato quando, poche settimane fa, cercavo di farmi la ceretta casalinga prima di una occasione di lavoro.
E la stanza era così dannatamente fredda nonostante il riscaldamento acceso che anche a strofinare le striscette tra le mani per mezz'ora rimanevano della consistenza della colla di pesce non ammorbidita.
E mi sono così ritrovata inginocchiata vicino al termosifone, a strofinarci sopra le striscette rosa, mentre quelle usate si accumulavano attorno a me, ovviamente appiccicandosi via via alle mani, alla moquette, al computer, ai libri....

Sigh.

Che stavo dicendo?

Ah sì.

A parte l'episodio della ceretta non c'è nulla che mi accomuni a quelle belle ed energiche giovani donne dal coraggio verde e dalla grinta spumeggiante, e dal lieto fine assicurato (che è il motivo per cui continuo a leggere quei libri, il lieto fine assicurato, soddisfatti o rimborsati).

Mi piacerebbe pensare che c'è un lieto fine per tutti, ma ne conosco troppe di vite intere sprecate ad essere infelici. Vite su cui si sono abbattute gragnuole di scelte sbagliate, di persone sbagliate, di sfortune, di malattie e avversità.
E così, vorrei credere in un lieto fine per me, ma temo troppo la speranza.

Ripenso però alle parole che mi ha scritto il mio amico, e che ho messo in "Doccia fredda".

Il successo: saper continuare a godere delle cose belle della vita, in ogni situazione. Prendere anche le più piccole briciole di sole, di foglie, le briciole di un dolce spettacoloso, quando non c'è di meglio. Continuando a cercare il meglio.

E stamattina, sotto un sole sfavillante, per una volta, con un animo per una volta non negativo, vorrei di nuovo dedicare quelle parole a qualcuno.
Lui le ha regalate a me, mi piacerebbe regalarle a Anais. A Tebe, a Circe. A Millepensieri. A Minnie che non leggo da tantissimo (chissà come sta, chissà come sta il suo bambino).
A Innominata.

A tante qui dentro con cui, per un verso o per l'altro, mi sono sentita in comunione.

(Non le dedico a Minerva, lei ha un generatore interno di sicurezza e consapevolezza che fa sì che di quelle parole non abbia bisogno. Ma se ti servono invece, favorisci pure, sei la benvenuta )

Le parole sono importanti. Scusate se non è molto, ma mi piacerebbe che avessero con voi una piccola parte dell'effetto che hanno avuto con me.

Torno al lavoro


----------



## Anais (4 Giugno 2013)

Grazie cara. Di cuore.
Io mi sento in quella fase che tu così bene descrivi...quella in cui non vedi lieti fini possibili. 
Ma il tuo amico ti ha dedicato bellissime parole! Grazie per averle condivise qui


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2013)

cosa vuol dire che la tua carriera è sull'orlo etc?


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2013)

Nulla di speciale rispetto a quanto già detto.

Continuo a cercare soluzioni, spero di trovare qualcosa.
Tranquilla, fono a fine anno ho da lavorare e da mangiare


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2013)

farai strada.
in senso stretto ne fai anche troppa , arriverà quella che ti darà soddisfazione; comprendo molto bene l'ambizione sul lavoro e mi pare tu abbia capacità e preparazione
vedrai che fra qualche anno un bel po' di cose si sistemeranno a dovere.
ho detto


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2013)

Chissà.

Se non riuscirò, saprò che ce l'ho messa tutta. Ma grazie 

(Cmq, tu forse capisci, il resto d'Italia sembra di no. Sono la cattiva donna in carriera che pensa solo al lavoro. Secondo il mio avvocato, avrei più chance di tenere _un pò_ di più Fra se fossi disoccupata. Forse. Io... non so... se mi convincessi che lei ne ha davvero bisogno... non lo so)


----------



## Alessandra (5 Giugno 2013)

non avvilirti e ricorda le parole dell'amico che ti ha scritto e che crede (a ragione) nel tuo talento.

Non e' facile e quando arrivano i periodi di sconforto, e' dura anche trovare una motivazione.
ma tu hai talento. Non buttarlo via.
in tempo ridotto e con mille impegni fai quello che altri fanno in 5-6 giorni.
Credici. Sei in gamba.
le soddisfazioni piano piano arriveranno.
Io ho aspettato tanto e sono passata per tortuose vie...ma in quel sogno ci ho sempre creduto e continuo  crederci...
non si e' ancora avverato ma man mano la strada si sta mettendo sempre piu' a fuoco verso i miei obiettivi.
Ho avuto momenti di sconforto...non lo nego...
percio' vorrei dirti...prendili per quello che sono...ma se  la tua strada e' quella ed e' cio' che ti rende felice...non buttare tutto all'aria....
e al diavolo gli avvocati...

mi fa rabbia leggere certe cose...che considerazione dei diritti delle donne...siamo in un paese machista...


----------



## Guest (5 Giugno 2013)

Grazie.


----------

